# How do you cope with the ridicule?



## LeakyGasSucks (Feb 4, 2012)

Literally 30 minutes ago, I was in class, and as usual, people avoided sitting near me (would get up and find another seat once they realized my odor). Then 2 people that sat behind me started talking about me. Apparently 1 of them remembered sitting next to me in the past. They called me "disgusting". I couldn't even finish going to the rest of my classes today. Just came home...

It's hard to imagine a future living like this... I hardly go to classes because people actually recognize me as "that guy" whether on the bus or in class.

To top it off, I have social anxiety issues. Many times I feel paranoid like people are making fun of me. These two things makes it hard for me to realize whether or not I do have an issue or not.

How do you guys cope with this? It's an impossibility to develop any kind of relationship.. I'm so envious of people who are married already, so they have someone who understands and helps them. It's a lonely realization that I don't have any friends anymore.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack (Aug 30, 2012)

Everything that has happened to you has happened to me and based on my experience during one of my years I started to skip classes, that realization of no friends appeared too. I ended up losing two months of school due to it and forced me to drop a course just to make it by with 50's that year.

Anyways im in a much better place now, that whole experience I had has made me a lot different in the way that I view people and situations. I became introverted and I dislike most people, as you said that envy is there. The sad truth may be that you need to go through the experiences of it all and depending on the person you truly are you will either end up one of two ways: Severely depressed, or strong and not giving a fuck anymore.

Not giving a fuck is an art, something that you need to learn to do on your own, especially with our situation. Im a master at not giving a fuck. I only became this way through the experiences i've went through.

That new mindset has given me new opportunities to feel a new life. Though I still smell here and there, I have friends who enjoy my company and I am more confident. Ever since my new mindset I've been seeing the doctor a lot, and we've made great progress with everything. Found out about dieting, and now I'm on medication. Today was smell free at my school and im looking forward to seeing how tomorrow will go. Ill message you, we can talk more there. I see myself in you a lot.


----------



## desprate (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi DOMB....

h r u bro?i'm in the same boat as u were plz help me out with a diet plan..well i got married last month but got lot of reactions but when i asked my friends and family memb they said no there is nothing and stop worrying..i did asked my wife and she swear upon GOD that there is no smell not even 1%..even though ppl were itching there nose,coughin,clearin there throats and my wife also itch but says there is no smell and said it's ppl habbit and kisses me hard and hug me all the time..i dont know wht 2 do and how 2 explain..no body believe me..plzz help me..waitin 4 ur reply..GOD bless us all..


----------



## LeakyGasSucks (Feb 4, 2012)

Desperate,

I think there's 2 possibilities:
1. Your family and friends are telling the truth. You could just be paranoid like me (I notice people sniffing and itching nose a lot too).

2. Your family and friends are lying, trying to protect your feelings.

I don't think you have any issues to worry about but that's just my opinion. I think it's unlikely that everyone would lie to you (plus, you don't even know if other people think you smell or not. At least the people you asked told you a definitive answer). And even if you did smell (which I don't think so), I wouldn't care. I'd be so happy that I have good friends and family (If I had a wife/partner that made me happy and accepted me, I honestly wouldn't care what the world thinks).

Go up to strangers and ask them if you smell bad. This might feel embarrassing to do, but strangers are surprisingly honest. Plus, it's not like you will see them again. Keep asking strangers until you know for sure whether you smell or not.


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

I've grown accustomed to ignoring comments all together. Its Harder for me to cope with being alone.


----------



## Valdenise (Mar 26, 2013)

I try to ignore people as much as possible. I have a unique problem in that I cannot smell myself. I know that I feel bad but over the last 8 years I have never smelled myself, so I do not know when to run and when I am ok. It has been about 10 years and I have just been diagnosed with IBS. MY doctor gave me Dicyclomine which helps a bit but not 100%. I found myself becoming paranoid whether I felt bad or not and I found I had to just not give a %^&* what people think. I am sick and I have to live my life just like everyone else. I do everything I can to stop the smell so I have to encourage myself to go to work every day. All I can do is smile and treat people the way I want to be treated. So far, so good. Good luck to you.


----------



## desprate (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi LGS..

thax for ur opinion i really appreciate it..i recently got married..got lots of reaction from ppl but same thing my friends and family still have same answer no smell not even 1%..my friend told me if u dont believe us then there is only 1 way to figure out just ask ur wife cauze she'll be the closest person than all of us and she will definitely give u an honest answer..so the first night i talked 2 her abt usual stuff and saw her reactions but nothing then i started noticing her..after couple days she did the nose rub thing and then i asked her if i tell u something u'll give me an honest answer and then she said yea sure then i asked her abt my condition and she listened everything and laugh than told me if it was so then why i did'n hasitate kissing u loving u..there is no such thing and if it was there i'll definitely tell u cauze i dont want any1 to talk rubbish abt u..so i accepted and stop asking her again..i dont know wht 2 believe when i see ppl around me but 1 thing in ur message i liked and totaly agree that i should'nt care abt ppl and world cauze i have such a loving family and friends and such a loving wife..thax dear..GOD bless..


----------



## MaximilianKohler (Apr 15, 2013)

Ha, I dealt with the exact same thing in school OP. I just zone it out and ignored it and concentrated on whatever else. Try to become emotionless in the moment. It certainly wasn't easy and effected me very greatly. When I got home it was such a relief. But there's not really much else you can do. I suppose you could try telling them straight up that you suffer from IBS and as per current medical knowledge there is no cure or relief for your symptoms. Not exactly sure how that might turn out, but it should end the "whispering behind your back" type stuff.

Perhaps try thinking about possible cures you read about on these forums and how you will try them later. Perhaps keep in mind that eventually there will be a cure and you will have been through hell and came out a much better, more mature, understanding and empathetic person.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I totally understand what your going through..Im currently in scholl and I sit in the back,so no one cansit behind me..that makes me release gas.

Im thankful knowone sits right next to me,because this too will make me release gas..My class mates call me "stinky" behind my back,when Im in the halls,people will hold their nose behind me..guess they think I dont notice.

Im 45 so,Im older than you,but I think the leftover feces in the anus idea is right on target,I have to do some more research.

Do you have yeast issues?That could be a reason for the constant smell,if you have constant smell.Im going to get a colonic and see if it takes the smell away..sometimes I can release gas from my anus-not purposely-and it want smell.If I cant get away from the leaky ags,maybe I can get rid of the smell


----------



## dashrendar (Mar 17, 2013)

I used to be a really emotional guy but now im pretty cold. Just went to the funeral of one of my favorite family members and i didnt feel a thing. I'm not sure how healthy it is to feel this way.


----------



## SilverLuna (Apr 15, 2013)

Its weird, because I cannot smell myself either, or at least for a while. I get really bad at work and I can hear their gossip about me, it hurts. What bothers me the most is that I have a good job and I don't want to loose it. I heard my boss saying 'I can get a lot of trouble if I get rid of her'. Sucks, is no way to live a good life, this started about twelve years ago. I cannot run from my self anymore and need to focus on treatments. I need help!



Valdenise said:


> I try to ignore people as much as possible. I have a unique problem in that I cannot smell myself. I know that I feel bad but over the last 8 years I have never smelled myself, so I do not know when to run and when I am ok. It has been about 10 years and I have just been diagnosed with IBS. MY doctor gave me Dicyclomine which helps a bit but not 100%. I found myself becoming paranoid whether I felt bad or not and I found I had to just not give a %^&* what people think. I am sick and I have to live my life just like everyone else. I do everything I can to stop the smell so I have to encourage myself to go to work every day. All I can do is smile and treat people the way I want to be treated. So far, so good. Good luck to you.


----------



## ThreeYearsAndCounting (Dec 14, 2010)

SilverLuna said:


> Its weird, because I cannot smell myself either, or at least for a while. I get really bad at work and I can hear their gossip about me, it hurts. What bothers me the most is that I have a good job and I don't want to loose it. I heard my boss saying 'I can get a lot of trouble if I get rid of her'. Sucks, is no way to live a good life, this started about twelve years ago. I cannot run from my self anymore and need to focus on treatments. I need help!


Woah, we live in the same city...I've never stumbled upon anyone who smelled in Champaign-Urbana or Savoy...(shrugs)



dashrendar said:


> I used to be a really emotional guy but now im pretty cold. Just went to the funeral of one of my favorite family members and i didnt feel a thing. I'm not sure how healthy it is to feel this way.


Swear to God, I'm exactly the same. I love my family, but life *sometimes* is so bleak that I wish EVERYONE on the face of this Earth would get wiped out by an asteroid. I'm most attached to my two puppies, not my mother/grandmother. Oh well...


----------

